# Ideas for a small, simple, offshore, family cruiser.......



## Brenme262 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, and thanks for reading my post. Let me start by saying, I am not asking for someone to pick my "perfect" boat for me. What I am looking for is some ideas on where to start, suggestions on boats that might fit my goals.

I am attracted to the idea of cruising on a small, simple boat that is easy to sail and care for, and relatively inexpensive to maintain. I don't need all the luxuries of living in a house, that being said I want a little more than the basic camping necessities. I want to keep it as simple as possible, no A/C, no water heater, an icebox rather than fridge...... Etc

We are a family of four, myself, my wife, a son and a daughter. What we really want is for the kids to each have there own space/berth, be that a pilot berth, or a quarter berth, crew berths, etc. basically just so they are not having to share and ideally we can curtain off their space, giving them each their own "room" for lack of a better term. We also would want a double berth for me and the wife with some measure of privacy. Ideally we don't want to have to convert from a setee to berth and back every day.

From a asthetic standpoint, we prefer classic salty looking boats, like the Hans Christian 38t or valiant 40. We would love her to be something we enjoy looking at as much from
The outside as we enjoy living on the inside. Our vision is to go as small and simple as simple as possible, without losing seaworthiness. If we could find a 28 or 30 foot boat with all we want on it we would be all for it. The best contender we have found so far is a fantasia 35, however it is not quite as pretty as we would like, and more importantly they only made less than 80 and so are not easy to find.

Thanks for reading and I am looking forward to hearing any suggestions you have. 

Oh, and as far as budget goes we would like to keep it under $60k.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Try searching yachtworld dot com, specifying length 27-41 ft, price < $55k, and your geographic region. If you see anything you like, start researching and asking questions about that particular boat(s).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

There have been many similar discussions here on SN. You could try and use the search tool (although it's not very effective).

Agree with scratchee recommendation. In addition you can look at this database. It allows you to compare boat specs against each other, or search for boats based on basic specs. Specs are only the first step, but it's a good way to start:

Sail Calculator Pro v3.54 - 2800+ boats
These sites have extensive database of boats. Again, a useful places to start:

Sailboatdata.com is the worlds largest sailboat database.
SailingJoy.com - Resources - Sailboat Specifications
Then there are lists of boats you can peruse:

Sailboat Reviews of Offshore Cruising Yachts : Bluewaterboats.org
A List of Seaworthy Boats | The Quest for Wind and Waves
Atom Voyages - Good Old Boats List
John Kretschmer Sailing - Bluewater Boats
There's a good book by John Vigor. It's a bit old, but worth it:


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

The questions you ask are tough , 3 private berths is not real common in the 38-40 range, although you could modify to make something work . Check this boat . WESTSAIL 42 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Note the aft cabin .
60K for a 38-40 ? I would set the budget more like 90-120K for that size .
A friend of mine grew up on one of these WESTSAIL 32 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com her dad modified the aft and made a nice berth . These Westies can be had in your price range , some a little less . The salty ascetics are IMO nice . CLEMENTIA II - W32


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Tayana 37, but then I am a fanboy. 37' for less then 50K


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I would look at charter boats, if you really need three separate cabins. Lots of 38 to 40 footers that have three cabins as the charter companies try to squeeze in the most births as they can into a boat. Problem is then you have no storage so it is not so good for cruising with a family. The Beneteau First 345, First 38 both come in a three cabin version with twin aft cabins, but they will be a bit like a coffin, but should work for kids. Not all of them have the twin aft cabins. I think you will likely be stuck with a European boat meant for charter though in that size range. There are also some bigger boats that come with a divided forward cabin.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Am I late? 
I think Mac 26x is the ONLY option. You see in the "What boat to buy" category someone is required to mention it.

Yeah since this is very much a personal preference laden thing... I'd be all over the Tayana 37 too, but its not really a 3 stateroom kind of boat.

Catalina 42... if you are OK with production boat cookie cutter (not that I'd turn one down).. 1989 Catalina 42 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com This one seems nicely equipped... NO I have no affiliation.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

Moody 41 has three staterooms. Definitely a cruiser. 

I think the Kirie Elite 37 does too. More performance oriented (deeper keel, higher aspect rig).

Both may feature more creature comfort than you say is necessary.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SHNOOL said:


> Yeah since this is very much a personal preference laden thing... I'd be all over the Tayana 37 too, but its not really a 3 stateroom kind of boat.


Or, you could look for what some call "a better Tayana-37" and get a Rafiki-37. Not biased at all .


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Rafiki 37, nice ! But it needs a bow sprit , probably bout' 6' . Just sayin .
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=2069


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Markwesti said:


> Rafiki 37, nice ! But it needs a bow sprit , probably bout' 6' . Just sayin .
> RAFIKI 37 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


Bowsprit  Blasphemer! Besides, that would have _more_ people mistake us for a Westsail ... wouldn't want that .


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

toshay how was that for some French . Read it and weep .ALAJUELA 38 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Markwesti said:


> toshay how was that for some French . Read it and weep .ALAJUELA 38 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


She's a beauty Mark. Take away that big bowsprit and she'd be perfect 

Seriously though, that is one lovely looking craft. Would love to put our Rafiki side by side with her.


----------



## Brenme262 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your input, it's been great. I think I might have stayed my needs poorly as far as berths go. I don't need three truly seperate cabins. Just three seperate berths, with one being private, for example a private v-berth with two quarter berths, or a quarter berth and a pilot berth. Just two spaces the kids can make there own, preferably that could be made semi private with a curtain. We want to keep the boat as small as possible. If we could find about around 33 feet that had the above layout we would be set!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Brenme262 said:


> Thanks for all your input, it's been great. I think I might have stayed my needs poorly as far as berths go. I don't need three truly seperate cabins. Just three seperate berths, with one being private, for example a private v-berth with two quarter berths, or a quarter berth and a pilot berth. Just two spaces the kids can make there own, preferably that could be made semi private with a curtain. We want to keep the boat as small as possible. If we could find about around 33 feet that had the above layout we would be set!


Take a look at the Beneteau 321 or 323. Smaller, simple, 3 cabins, easy to sail and not particularly costly.

FWIW...


----------



## pcmm (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll go out on a limb here and say that a Morgan Outisland 41 has what you're looking for. Most models have a spilt overlapping v-berth for the kids, gives them some privacy in the same space. Huge aft cabin for the parents, lots of space. OK they dont sail like a racer, but you can still manage consistent 100-120 mile sails out on the ocean! They have real shoal draft! can take a grounding much better than modern boats. You can careen them for bottom painting! and best of all they can be had for very little money!


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Cal 40 might work. They have 2 quarter berths and are in your price range. A bit bigger than you were thinking, but great boats overall. Small water tanks is the main drawback for cruising.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Since your "vision is to go as small and simple as simple as possible, without losing seaworthiness" try a Tartan30. I just saw a very nice example go for <$10K.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Brenme262 said:


> Thanks for all your input, it's been great. I think I might have stayed my needs poorly as far as berths go. I don't need three truly seperate cabins. Just three seperate berths, with one being private, for example a private v-berth with two quarter berths, or a quarter berth and a pilot berth. Just two spaces the kids can make there own, preferably that could be made semi private with a curtain. We want to keep the boat as small as possible. If we could find about around 33 feet that had the above layout we would be set!


I know what you mean and I think you're right, for two kids. We sailed our son and daughter for nearly two decades on our boat with two pilot berths.

Not private cabins, but their own spaces and storage. Their bunks are always made and not 'convertible', to use during the day.

Plus they leave the passageway and central area open at night or early morning. And pilot berths(with leeboards or lee cloths) are snug in a seaway, protected and warm - removed from the companionway(and engine).

The only boat that wouldn't have worked very well for us is the more popular 2 cabin arrangement. Our kids got along great but that would have been like putting the dog and cat in there.

Hope you find a boat that works.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Brenme,
I just remembered that "Good Old Boat" published a new volume of their boat reviews covering 31-36 footers and include 33 classic fiberglass boats in one volume. Their reviews are pretty good assessments of the layouts, below and above deck, mechanical systems, rigging, etc.
Also, when I started looking for a boat I found a good text on design factors for a sailboat. I don't remember the name of the text, but look in your public library, you might find some good reading.
In addition to your interior accommodations requirements, there are some natty issues like keel, rudder, and rig designs.
Have fun researching and looking and be sure to include your whole family in the discussion.
John


----------



## cappinstabbin (Feb 22, 2015)

Catalina 320, 420, etc.


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

Some of the smaller vessels built for charter have 3 cabins. Can't help thinking they might be a tad squeezy.

Also, I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and this is a bit left field, but something like a Wharram catamaran would be perfect if you relaxed this requirement.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

I like anything by Pacific Seacraft. I also like Westsail. I like the ones with wood all over the inside....will be looking at some in the next few months. You have some really great replies on this thread... I'll be using their comments also on my boat search..
Do your reading research and then go and look at a bunch and try to sail on them. It's a lot about personal presence and budget and then each boat on a case by case basis depending on the actual condition. Simple is good - makes it easier. If you are handy even better. Me, I'm not so handy so I need to find a boat that is close to ready to go and I can learn on the way to do basic maintenance. Hope to hear how it goes- best of luck to you-


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The Pacific Seacraft Flica 20 is an incredible boat, one that has as much interior room as many 25 to 30 footers, handles any kind of seas, but is quite expensive. 1980 Pacific Seacraft Flicka 20 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

A friend of mine sold one about 10 years ago to a guy he met at his marina looking for a sailboat. The person he sold it to had it trailered to southern California, put in the water, loaded up with provisions and fuel, and promptly sailed it to southern Australia. He made several stops along the way at various islands, and upon his arrival in Sydney, he took a couple weeks to explore the country, then sailed it back to California. He was single handed the entire voyage and said he was never worried about the weather, despite the fact that he encountered several large storms.

Good luck,

Gary


----------

